# RACE ALERT : 2005 ROAR Region 1 Carpet On Road Regional Championship



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

This Saturday is the 2005 Carpet Onroad Regional Championships at Hobby Chamber.. This is a level 3 race and is open to all ROAR Region 1 Members. If you are not a region 1 member and would like to participate, you must contact me prior top the event to be eligible.



Contact George at the shop for more information www.hobbychamber.com . The flyer can be downloaded at http://www.hobbychamber.com/Forms/FEB%205%202005%20ROAD%20REGION.pdf



All cars will pass through pre-tech inspections every heat and the top 4 in each main will receive post tech inspection. You can get the rule book here http://www.roarracing.com/rules/pdfs/2005Rulesfinal12.10.04.pdf All ROAR 2005 rules apply – no exceptions. Expect your car to be scrutinized to make a level playing field for everyone.



There will not be handout motors at this event.



See you Saturday; this is the last major Region 1 event till the nats!





Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://www.localendar.com/public/region1



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

